# dodo waxes



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

can anyone recomend me a good alrounder from dodo,it will mainly be used on lighter colours but will also be used on the odd darker car,dont wana pay the price of supernatural just yet so any ideas peeps


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

does it have to be dodo?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Hard candy is my favourite, although I've not used supernatural yet. Rainforest rub gets good reviews too.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

may be worth hanging out for their new one.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The supernatural hybrid isn't going to be cheap though.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-damon- said:


> can anyone recomend me a good alrounder from dodo,it will mainly be used on lighter colours but will also be used on the odd darker car,dont wana pay the price of supernatural just yet so any ideas peeps


Hard candy mate

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Dodo_Juice_Hard_Candy_Panel_Pot_1.html


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Rainforest rub


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

msb said:


> does it have to be dodo?


really yea as iv never tried any of there range,why what do you have in mind??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any will look good with the right prep before hand. its marketing talk saying they are for specific colours


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

just wondering as i was thinking in exacly the way you were last year and tried panel pots of ph and sn and tbh was completely underwhelmed by them, probably gonna be slated for saying that but that was my findings, will stick with vics concours and glasur for the time being!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

bigmc said:


> The supernatural hybrid isn't going to be cheap though.


Swear i read £30 for 100ml which puts it on a par with regular supernatural?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

msb said:


> just wondering as i was thinking in exacly the way you were last year and tried panel pots of ph and sn and tbh was completely underwhelmed by them, probably gonna be slated for saying that but that was my findings, will stick with vics concours and glasur for the time being!


Not going to slate you but why were you underwhelmed? I love my hard candy and skull candy and diamond white for that matter. Not to mention Glasur is twice the price of the "basic" dodo waxes.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> Swear i read £30 for 100ml which puts it on a par with regular supernatural?


Yep on the review it said £29.99 for the 100ml pot


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I would recommend Supernatural (not tried the hybrid) and Purple Haze Pro for any colour..


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> Swear i read £30 for 100ml which puts it on a par with regular supernatural?


i thought i read the same, ok you wont get as much but who ever finishes a pot of wax.

i know where id put my money.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

to be honest i might be better of getting a selection of tester pots and maybe find out for myself as everyone is going to say different and as davemm said who as a hobbiest finishes a pot of wax.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Not going to slate you but why were you underwhelmed? I love my hard candy and skull candy and diamond white for that matter. Not to mention Glasur is twice the price of the "basic" dodo waxes.


fair point about glasur but vics isnt and that beats dodo's waxes hands down imo, but thats my opinion, i just didnt get the results expected from dodo, and i tried all manner of ways to prep the paint including cleansing with lpl,which however i was really impressed with so im not knocking everything they do just the two i tried they just wern't up to the hype


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-damon- said:


> to be honest i might be better of getting a selection of tester pots and maybe find out for myself as everyone is going to say different and as davemm said who as a hobbiest finishes a pot of wax.


Thats what I did I have all of them apart from the skull candy one :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

-damon- said:


> to be honest i might be better of getting a selection of tester pots and maybe find out for myself as everyone is going to say different and as davemm said who as a hobbiest finishes a pot of wax.


panel pots would definatley be the best way:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

msb said:


> panel pots would definatley be the best way:thumb:


Find the one you are happy using before the out lay for the big tub :thumb:
Wish women were like that! :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You can get SN in a panel pot for £15 - worth it in my opinion.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> You can get SN in a panel pot for £15 - worth it in my opinion.


Yeah I agree it is worth it I love the stuff works well with a bit of V7 over the top to :thumb:


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

I started with SN, so I guess I'm spoiled.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Aeroandy said:


> I started with SN, so I guess I'm spoiled.


show off lol


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

kempe said:


> Find the one you are happy using before the out lay for the big tub :thumb:
> Wish women were like that! :lol:


Tut Tut :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Tut Tut :lol::lol::lol:


What? :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

msb said:


> just wondering as i was thinking in exacly the way you were last year and tried panel pots of ph and sn and tbh was completely underwhelmed by them, probably gonna be slated for saying that but that was my findings, will stick with vics concours and glasur for the time being!


I agree. It sounds harsh saying SN is underwhelming, but if you've tried Vics red, you'll understand! Disappointing when you got CG 5050 as well....


----------



## jayin (Mar 24, 2011)

-damon- said:


> can anyone recommend me a good alrounder from dodo,it will mainly be used on lighter colours but will also be used on the odd darker car,dont wana pay the price of supernatural just yet so any ideas peeps


I had the same concerns as yourself and didn't want to pay the price of Dodo supernatural. I ended up purchasing the panel pot and i was initially shocked at the tiny size of it.

However, the small Dodo supernatural panel pot is sufficient for a vehicle, for approximately 5 applications I've been told (depending on the size of vehicle).


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

a little bit off topic...but im reading everyone mentioning these 30ml pots of dodo juice waxes as "panel pots" would this just be enough for a panel then or would it go a bit further than that?

EDIT: question was answered above whilst i was typing this, im at work and took me a while because of the phones ringing! lol


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't worry re colour, any wax can work on any colour car. We made them with light, warm and dark ingredients (beeswax comes in white, yellow and dark varieties, for example) but that doesn't mean they have to be used exclusively on those tones.

Easiest wax in our range to use is Hard Candy.

Nicest smelling is probably Rainforest Rub, but everyone has their own favourite.

Highest performing 'substantially natural' wax is Supernatural, but it's quite tricky to get the best from.

Purple Haze Pro is therefore a good compromise, because cheaper and durability is much the same as Supernatural.

New Supernatural Hybrid coming next month will be the most durable of them all. Bring on your Vics etc. 

For ease of use and an intro-level budget, just go for something like the Hard Candy at 5.95 GBP for a 30ml pot (will do 3-4 cars at least, unless a stretch hummer). It'll last 2-3 months with decent prep, whereupon you can reapply it. Because it's easy on and off it probably takes no longer applying that every couple of months than applying a more complicated sealant system every six. But there's a lot of choice and a lot of wax out there.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

**caz** said:


> a little bit off topic...but im reading everyone mentioning these 30ml pots of dodo juice waxes as "panel pots" would this just be enough for a panel then or would it go a bit further than that?
> 
> EDIT: question was answered above whilst i was typing this, im at work and took me a while because of the phones ringing! lol


The 30ml pots will do 3-4 cars on average. Most is 9-12 reported back to us (maybe Smart car owners!) and the least... well, if you have a stretch Hummer I guess it'll do one side


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

must admit supernatural hybrid does look very good on the reviews ive seen, although its going to have to go some way to beat some of the other waxes i use looks wise, and is it going to give the tried and trusted collinite a run for its money durability wise? only time will tell, be good if dodo manage to pull both off


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

Dodo Factory said:


> The 30ml pots will do 3-4 cars on average. Most is 9-12 reported back to us (maybe Smart car owners!) and the least... well, if you have a stretch Hummer I guess it'll do one side


Thank you! 

so would you suggest orange crush on my radiant red escort?

would that be ideal to use as follows

1. AG SRP
2. DODO Orange crush
3. AG EGP

would the EGP needed? is there more i should be doing!?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

MSB - Send me a PM if you want to test it vs the old guard. We have high hopes for it and if you have experience of Vics, Colly, regular SN etc, I think it will make for an interesting test.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

**caz** said:


> Thank you!
> 
> so would you suggest orange crush on my radiant red escort?
> 
> ...


You don't need the EGP in theory (a coat or two of Orange Crush will be enough pover SRP), but if you did use it, use it before the Orange Crush.


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

so if i wanted to use it ya saying to put the orange crush over top of the EGP? is that to seal it in?

sorry i know that sounds like a really thick question but although i've been cleaning and doing all kinds to my car for a few years i still never know if im doing it correctly or not


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

**caz** said:


> so if i wanted to use it ya saying to put the orange crush over top of the EGP? is that to seal it in?
> 
> sorry i know that sounds like a really thick question but although i've been cleaning and doing all kinds to my car for a few years i still never know if im doing it correctly or not


whatever you do wax is always last, personally i'd skip the egp and go straight to wax but thats just me


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

**caz** said:


> so if i wanted to use it ya saying to put the orange crush over top of the EGP? is that to seal it in?
> 
> sorry i know that sounds like a really thick question but although i've been cleaning and doing all kinds to my car for a few years i still never know if im doing it correctly or not


No, it's just that waxes tend to sit better over sealants, rather than the other way around.

You only need to use one or the other, in theory.


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

thank you for all the advice! 

one more question  how long should i leave between buffing off the SRP and applying the orange crush?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd give it 30 mins if you can, as it is leaving a residue - but generally going straight over the top within a few minutes is fine. I'd allow an interval for the sake of good practice and 'just in case'.


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you very much for the information


----------

